# Sprial Wrap Wading Rod??



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

Talking to a couple of guys about making me a wading rod. Both are trying to convince me to do a spiral wrap. Please give me some pros and cons on a spiral verse a traditional wrap.

THX!!


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

I built a couple waders for a buddy's sons and he wanted them spiral. Have not used them yet but they will soon. I built a 7 footer for me for bass fishing and it works fine. Just got done doing a spiral for a guy on a 6 foot white bass rod. Turned out pretty nice.

The concept is it takes away the torque and twist common with a traditional on top casting setup. I can see the theory working and I will agree with it. Will it cast farther......well kind of like your favorite lure. If you think it works better then it does for you. Is it better who really knows. I personally like the concept.

I had a blank that would twist really bad.....like turn 90 degrees from TDC. Switched the guides to a spiral and issue went away, well not went away but stopped the twist I was getting. This was a production blank from Kistler.

If you want to do it then have it built that way. If you would prefer traditional casting setup do it that way. I like them both. The only drawback on spiral to me is I bass fish and my rods are always in the rod locker. Guides going every which way make me be a little more cautious when stowing them and pulling them out. Not a big deal.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Personally I don't see it being as big a deal while fighting a fish on an inshore rod, but when you are talking about offshore rods the tendency for the rod to want to roll over on you is obvious. That being said some benefits translate into an inshore rod and there is no downside in my view. 

You can space the guides out a little further apart as the line will not come in contact with the blank. On a 7' rod I use 1-2 less guides because of this. This saves weight and less weight will always be more sensitive. To me this is the biggest factor. Fewer guides should also add a little in casting distance since there will be less resistance of line contacting one less guide. By the second or third cast you won't even notice the guides are on the bottom of the rod. 

I don't build anything that doesn't have the running guides on the bottom of the blank. To me there is no reason to have the line on top.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't think the spiral wrap makes any difference in the casting distance. It does keep the rod in an upright position when fighting a fish, but as stated previously it doesn't make a big difference on an inshore rod. I do however believe that the spiral wrap is more appropriate when using concept micro type guides. By moving the low frame guides to the bottom of the rod you are keeping the line off the blank. Line slap on the blank whether due to an induced wave in the line or gravity will slow the line down more than anything. When using micro guides on top of the blank, more guides need to be placed closer together in order to prevent this. Proper reduction guide trains will eliminate the induced wave but only the proper guide placement will prevent contact with the blank.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I've read that the twist itself takes much of the wave you're talking about out. I don't know if that is true or not, but I can see how it would.


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Have it built the way you want it built, it's your rod, not the builders rod.


----------



## POCLANCE (Apr 5, 2006)

*Spiral Wrap*

Thanks for the feedback. Sounds like on an inshore build there is not much advantage unless using micro guides, which is what I want.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Like the couple of guys you first spoke with, I'd encourage you to give spiral a try. There are no draw backs at all, and some positives to be had on any build.


----------



## o.b. (Jan 11, 2009)

I have one spiral wrap that i use for top water plugs. It makes a big difference when you're casting into the wind and working the top water against the wind. The tip pointing down greatly decreases the chance of your line wrapping around the tip.


----------



## Batson-Brands (Jan 22, 2015)

There is a ton of information not only here but online with spiral wrapping a rod. Basically spiral wrapping a rod has only positives and the only negative is that it "looks" unconventional. We have spiral wrapped specs for builds on almost all of our builds. Even the infamous Gary Loomis with his new company North Fork Composites has a built rod through edge rods with a spiral wrap!


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Here is one more advantage... if your using small micro guides then the builder can use less guides, because the line will never touch the blank. This will make the build lighter, and more sensitive. On a 6'6 to 7' rod id have to use 10 guides and the line will still touch @45*, spiral wrapped I do 8 or 9.


----------

